# طلب دوره في استخدام السايت ماستر Site Master Anritsu S332D



## sameh_majeed (10 مايو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوه اصحاب الخبره توجيهي الى طريق او كتاب او اي مصدر لتعلم استخدام جهاز السايت ماستر لقارءة VSWR و قارئة Distant to Fualt و اتمنى ان يكون الشرح عملي على موديل الجهاز المذكور اعلاه. ساقوم برفع اي معلومه عن هذا الموضوع مباشره الى هذا الموقع 
ردكم السريع دليل التزامكم


----------



## Asibai (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز
يمكنك التسجيل بالموقع التالي وستحصل من خلاله على دورة متكاملة مجانية في السايت ماستر من قبل الشركة المنتجة نفسها
http://www.anritsu.com/en-US/Servic...weeping/Site-Master-Certified-Line-Sweep.aspx
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك
ملاحظة:يجب اكمال الدورة خلال شهر


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 مايو 2011)

عزيزي (Asibai) اشكرك على مرورك الكريم .. الحقيقه دخلت على الموقع هذا سابقا و لكني تهت به لما يحتوي على معلومات موسعه و كثيره, الحقيقه اليوم بعون الله سأدخل دوره تدريبيه على يد مهندس مختص من شركه هواوي -فرع العراق - و سأقوم برفع المعلومات التي سأحصل عليها بشكل دوره منضمه باللغه العربيه مع بعض الصور المرفقه او بعض الجداول البيانيه اذا تمكنت , و سأقوم بعد هذه الدوره بالرجوع الى موقع الشركه الرسمي Anritsu لدراسه التفاصيل ,,
شكرا لمروركم الكريم..


----------



## المقاطي عبدالله (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليك يا أخ مجيد كذلك أنا محتاج للمعلومات الخاصة باسايت ماستر لأنني فني أتصالات جديد


----------



## مهند الطائي (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات ولكن نحتاج الى معلومات تفصيلية اذا امكن جزيل الشكر.


----------



## CROWN2010 (13 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور اخي*

مشكور اخي و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## shehabx (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وفى انتظار الجديد


----------

